
Senet: the original board game of death? - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/02/original-board-game-death
======
an_ko
Anyone else reminded of the shadow games in the original Yu-Gi-Oh manga/anime?
There's even a card which art depicts a Senet board!
[https://yugioh.fandom.com/wiki/Senet_Switch](https://yugioh.fandom.com/wiki/Senet_Switch)
As a kid, I remember getting really into Egyptian history from the show, and
was surprised many times finding such connections.

------
jhallenworld
I've gotten into ancient games recently, and I've tried Senet with various
rule variations- I think it's kind of boring. I like much better the Royal
Game of Ur-

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZskjLq040I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZskjLq040I)

I've also been playing with Indian Pachisi, two player is kind of boring, but
I still need to try four player / doubles.

------
m-watson
This game has come up twice now in my online reading in the last few days.
Smithsonian Magazine covered this game and some others. Worth a read through
if you are interested in Senet. [0]

[0] [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/best-board-
gam...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/best-board-games-
ancient-world-180974094/)

------
minikites
If you're ever in San Jose, the Rosicrucian Egyptian Museum mentioned in the
article is excellent.

------
viggity
everything is more exciting when you add "... OF DEATH" to the end of it.
"This is my new keyboard... OF DEATH", "how is your girlfriend... OF DEATH".
"What is your favorite git client... OF DEATH". See. The jokes write
themselves.

~~~
ljm
I mean, when you don't read the article and realise `of` is more like `about`,
then sure!

